# Job oppurtunity for a person currently not working



## Neetz (Feb 10, 2015)

hi all,
Greetings.

Sorry if this is a pointless question.
Anyway i am asking.

I am migrating to canada with my husband.
I need to know the chances for a person (thats me) currently not working.
I am a computer engineer with 1.4yrs experience.i worked from 2011 nov to 2013 mar.
So there is a good gap in my profile. Im willing to work anything like data entry,sales girl or part time jobs..is that possible for me..is there any requirements for that?
Or Do you have any suggestions for me regarding any certification or short term cources that will help me to get a job suits my profile there in Canada?

Thanks in advance,
Neethu


----------



## Neetz (Feb 10, 2015)

Please reply if anyone is here online


----------



## EVHB (Feb 11, 2008)

You are moving to Canada... where in Canada? There's 5,500km from east to west. You can move to a place with very high unemployment (and not a lot of employers will be interested in you at all), to a place with not as much unemployment (but with people who are native speakers, with Canadian degrees and Canadian work experience as your competitors)... 
Being in IT and being out of the market for 2 years, that is looooong looooong time... Dit you take any upgrading courses in the mean time? 
Ok, you are willing to do anything, but so are lots of the unemployed people who have recent (Canadian) work experience. It's not that I want to be negative, but there's no use in sugarcoating and telling lies that it's all going to be fine and easy to land a job as long as you're open to anything that comes your way. Some people are lucky and find that job, others are still unemployed after a year. 

One very important advise if you are looking at taking courses: don't fall in the trap of the private career colleges who will promise you mountains and tell you they will help you find a job after you pay them big bucks to take a course. First talk to employers and check if they value the certificate/diploma and/or school! May employers don't take private career colleges serious. Do your research!!! And be critical about what people who are trying to sell you something are saying.


----------



## Neetz (Feb 10, 2015)

Thanks for this long answer which is really informative. @EVHB
Now i understood my limitations and i need to work on my negatives..
I have only limited time and dont know what and where to start..


----------



## EVHB (Feb 11, 2008)

Where are you going to live?


----------



## Neetz (Feb 10, 2015)

*Job opp*



EVHB said:


> Where are you going to live?


HI EVHB,

Place for relocation is not decided yet.first my husbund need to get a job their.he is a network engineer with 5 years experience. No hope that he will get a job before we leave India. 
So for now we are now planning to move to Toronto and he has to find a job there.
Do you have any suggesion regarding the place.is this toronto is good to get a job or is it a tough area to find one?

Regards,
neethu


----------



## EVHB (Feb 11, 2008)

Greater Toronto Area: lots of IT jobs, lots of IT people, most immigrants come here but move away after a while, also unemployed IT people... It all depends on how great his skills are, how excellent his English is, and how good he is at networking. Easiest way to find a job is through your personal network.
Don't know about other regions in Canada in relation to finding employment in IT.


----------



## Neetz (Feb 10, 2015)

Many thanks for the valuable information EVHB.
We do not have much relations there. 
I wanted to ask one more doubt if you are here.
How much will be the cost of taking a house or flat on a sharing basis for a family and non sharing basis also (Toronto)?


----------



## WestCoastCanadianGirl (Mar 17, 2012)

I don't know what part of India you live in, but if you click here, you can get a general idea of how the cost of living in Toronto compares with Delhi.


----------



## Neetz (Feb 10, 2015)

*cost of living*

Many thanks WestCoastCanadianGirl.
It helped me to get an idea exactly.


----------

